# Suche Job im Großraum Schwerin



## Kieler (20 Februar 2008)

Hi,

meine "bessere Hälfte" hat eine neue Arbeit in Schwerin gefunden. Jetzt suche ich auch eine Tätigkeit in dieser Gegend.  Seit ca. 20 Jahren bin ich als Ing. für Automatisierung tätig. Früher mit AEG Technik und in den letzten Jahren Siemens, Siemens ... Hiermit dann : Wasser, Abwasser, Prüfstände und alles wo man uns ran gelassen hat. Wenn jemand eine Firma in dieser Gegend kennt, kann er sich ja mal melden.

Kieler


----------



## eYe (21 Februar 2008)

Vielleicht einfach mal mit ein paar Initiativbewerbungen versuchen? 

http://maps.google.de/maps?ie=UTF-8...oi=local_group&resnum=4&ct=more-results&cd=1#


----------



## Kieler (21 Februar 2008)

*google-maps*

...Danke, bin gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen unter maps zu suchen.


----------

